# Axiom Audio's AxiomAir Redesigns Portable Audio



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

There are literally hundreds of portable speaker options on the market, most of which offer tremendous wireless convenience at the sacrifice of unique usability and sound quality. I’ll be the first to admit that I tolerate my personal wireless Bluethooth speaker much the same way that I begrudgingly use my stock iPhone earbuds – they both work, but I’m consistently reminded that they miss the mark on fidelity. And while the typical Bluetooth speaker is affordable, portable, and musically serviceable, it just feels like so much more should be possible. *Axiom Audio* is hoping to be the one to inject a new flavor into the portable speaker segment with the introduction of its AxiomAir wireless speaker. 










AxiomAir is Axiom Audio’s latest speaker creation and a fresh take on portable stereo sound. In a bold step, Axiom has kicked Bluetooth to the curb in favor of onboard WiFi that connects the speaker directly to a home’s wireless network. In situations where an external network is absent, the speaker simply creates its own WiFi hotspot for instant connectivity. Not only does WiFi give AxiomAir extended range and the ability to be controlled from any kind of networked device, it also provides a larger usable spectrum for playback of Hi-Res Audio without compression (yes, better sound quality). In addition, it allows for multiple users to queue songs for playback using their own devices. Music can also be fed via a USB stick through one of three onboard USB ports.

Much like several other portable options on the market, AxiomAir can be used in multi-room setups, where more than one unit can be used in concert or individually. This makes whole-home sound a reality while also allowing a system to act as individual units.










Internally, AxiomAir features a high-end Digital-to-Analog Converter (DAC) that’s capable of handling 24bit/192kHz audio tracks. The speaker also has an onboard Raspberry Pi microcomputer with an open source Linux-based operating system (making unique developer apps possible). The speaker’s muscle comes from 150 watts of continuous power – more than enough power to allow AxiomAir to play at loud levels with ease and clarity. And with two 6.5-inch aluminum cone woofers and two 1-inch titanium tweeters, AxiomAir has the tools to translate that power into portable audio with depth and kick (60Hz – 20kHz). Two different battery options (9 and 18 hours) give AxiomAir plenty of useable life when away from a socket. 

The speaker’s footprint and overall bass reflex design is very attractive, with a footprint of 19.5-inches wide x 10.25-in high x 6.75-in (top) and 9-in (bottom) deep. Axiom says it's tapered design is meant to make the speaker look deceptively small. It comes in two base colors, but is customizable using 143 different color wood grain finishes, custom images, or just about any color imaginable. A metal mesh grill that matches the speaker’s trim color covers its front speakers.










Axiom is currently offering two accessories for the speaker. One is a Karaoke module that turns the speaker into a full functioning Karaoke unit and public speaking device. The other is a small projector unit that pairs with AxiomAir to create a portable video player. Users can add ChromeCast or AppleTV to stream content.

Axiom Audio’s Kickstarter campaign is a simple platform to gain financial support for the birth of AxiomAir. To date (with 24 days to go), the company has secured $127,000, which far surpasses its $75,000 campaign goal. AxiomAir will likely end-up selling in the $800 range, but the company is offering the first 200 backers pledging $475 a first production run unit with free shipping within the US and Canada (outside countries must add $125 shipping). There are also $5 and $30 buy-in options as well as much more expensive levels of investment (with tantalizing perks). To learn more about backing this project, visit the AxiomAir’s Kickstarter page by clicking on this *link*.

_Image Credits: Axiom Audio_


----------

